# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  راهمایی برای گرفتن خروجی exe

## error_au

سلام

دوستان من می خواستم دبدوم چطوری برای این برنامه فایل اجرایی برای ویندوز درست کنم

https://github.com/MarshallOfSound/G...er-UNOFFICIAL-

----------

